# Goldfisch verliert seine Frabe .....



## Nordfriesen (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Ich hab schon etwas gegoogelt . Würd dennoch gern wissen ob jemand bestätigen kann was ich gelesen habe .
Also ein __ Goldfisch von uns verliert seit einigen Tagen seine Farbe ....sprich er wird hell bezw. wirkt ausgeblichen . Der andere Goldfisch ( wir haben nur 2 Goldfische ) hat sich schwarz verfärbt .... erst einige vereinzelnte Stellen jetzt auch die ganze Schwanzflosse .Bei dem schwarz kann es sich ja um heilende Wunden handeln ?! Ansonsten sind die zwei sehr aufgedreht und haben auch guten Hunger 
Ich habe nun öfters gelesen das es sich hier um STRESS handeln würde. 
Hmmm ....es sind seit einigen Wochen 2 Sarasa im Teich und ich habe die Pumpen gewechselt und einen Skimmer dazu bekommen ....dadurch mehr Strömung im Teich . 
Kann es an den Veränderungen liegen das die Fischis nun im Stress sind ? Liegt es vielleicht am extremen Hitzewetter ?
Gibt sich das nach einer Eingewöhnung ?


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Goldfisch verliert seine Frabe .....*

Moin,

ich habe selbst schon des öfteren beobachtet dass sich die Farbe von Goldfischen teilweiße im Laufe der Jahre verändert. Zuerst von schwarz zu gold-orange (bzw rot), später teilweiße auch gelb usw.
Vielleicht kann Dir ja noch jemand anderes dazu nähere Infos geben!

Auch Bilder solltest Du vielleicht machen und hier einstellen.

Habe Dein Thema mal verschoben, hier sollte es eher gefunden werden und geht nicht unter 

Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Goldfisch verliert seine Frabe .....*

Hi,

Goldfische können sich mitunter mehrfach umfärben, bzw. werden sehr viele im Alter hell (weißlich/fleischfarben). Meine z.B waren im Laufe der Zeit alle fleischfarben geworden. Das liegt an den Genen. Irgendwann hat sich da mal diese Farbe in der Zucht eingekreuzt und dann massenhaft verbreitet. Bei vielen schlägt das Gen dann irgendwann zu. Je wärmer das Wasser ist, umso schneller erfolgt auch ein Farbwechsel bei Goldfischen

MfG Frank


----------



## Nordfriesen (19. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Goldfisch verliert seine Frabe .....*

So sehr alt sind die noch nicht ..... 3 Jahre vielleicht .
Ich warte mal ab was noch passiert ..... Augenscheinlich geht es dem Goldfisch blendend .
Er schwimmt wild herum und frisst wie die Sarasa auch aus der Hand 

Gruß


----------



## Goldi2009 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Goldfisch verliert seine Frabe .....*

Bei mir schwimmen Goldfische, die erst 1 Jahr alt sind und direkt nach der Umfärbung von dunkel nach gelb, nun fast ganz weiß sind. Wohl eine Paarung von Goldfisch und Sarasa? Dann ist noch der älteste Goldfisch im Teich ebenfalls weiß. Nun schon mindestens stolze 12 Jahre!

Also ganz normal, das Goldfische auch weiß sind. Mach Dir keine Gedanken.


----------



## Nordfriesen (23. Juli 2010)

*AW:  Goldfisch verliert seine Frabe .....*

OK ... nur hat er mir farbig besser gefallen . Tja was willst machen


----------

